

Violent video game saved kids - vog
http://www.cdn.ph/photostore/news_details.php?id=16528

======
shawnphoffman
Makes you think about the differences around the world. Heck, I was amazed
when I found an arrowhead as a child, I couldn't image a grenade.
/unproductiveDiscussion

